
Punk science: a growing movement wants to make scientific tools available to all - feelthepain
https://www.economist.com/news/christmas-specials/21732703-growing-movement-seeks-make-tools-science-available-everyone-including
======
bigtimber
hate these paywall posts

~~~
cptn_brittish
Turn off js

